# Angelfish mating habits, or is this fighting.



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like a possible pair there , how old are they .


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

~ 10-14 months. ValorG said they were roughly a year.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep they are old enough for sure , and it really does sound like mating . Esp if they are keeping the rest of the tank mates out of their area. Do you see any tubes showing ? One would look like a point on a pencil ( Male ) the other would look more like the eraser ( Female ) . They might also be pecking at something plant leaf , rock , cornor of the tank .


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can see the little 'pencil' thing on 2, possibly 3 of the fish. The ones that do not have that showing don't have anything showing. One of the pairs seems to be having one with a pencil shaped tube and one without that. I've only had them a week though, is that normal for them to pair up so quickly?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

If there ready to mate they will pair fast. This "pencil" thing is it fairly small in diameter or medium size. If it's on the medium size that would be a female but from what your are describing they could be males in which case it wouldn't be good. Three males fighting for one male could be dangerous.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

It also could just be attributed to them establishing a territory in their new surroundings. Years ago I had an angel that was so damn territorial I had to move around everything in the tank before putting new fish in or he would terrorize them (some to death.)

Unless they are hurting each other, nipping fins, etc... just keep an eye on them. A surefire sign that they are pairing is when two of them begin chasing all the other fish away and cleaning a flat surface. You'll know it when you see it. It sounds to me that they are just establishing their turf at the moment.

J


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, I thought males were very territorial. I always sexed Angels pretty easily just by looking at the shape of their head. Males have a pronounced roundish forehead, while females do not and instead have a straight line from top of the head to the mouth... a perfect triangle.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Robert H said:


> Yeah, I thought males were very territorial. I always sexed Angels pretty easily just by looking at the shape of their head. Males have a pronounced roundish forehead, while females do not and instead have a straight line from top of the head to the mouth... a perfect triangle.



Is this a reliable way of telling? I was talking to Angelfish USA guy and he said there's really no way to tell... :icon_neut


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

That method works well for sub/adults. Doesn't really work for juvies.


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

The only true and foresure way to tell the sex of an angel is during the spawn .


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Triad - I figured that's probably the case, I'm just trying to figure out a general idea. 

I have 2 that have the rounded head and 2 with a straight triangle.. so just maybe.


----------



## WhiteDevil (Jun 8, 2009)

Triad is right, I lost half of a pair and the one with the big head is laying alot of eggs for being a "male" Im just upset because my male angel died under the name of Tina and the female is alive under the name of Ike.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

50 different people will tell you 50 different ways to sex angels. The only true way is to catch them spawning. Otherwise, its just a guess.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> 50 different people will tell you 50 different ways to sex angels. The only true way is to catch them spawning. Otherwise, its just a guess.
> 
> J



Gotcha, this thread is confirming that 

Trip to TN for 4 days so my dad will be taking care of these guys, hope they don't get too aggressive... they seem to be chilling out now, but occasionally one will 'puff up' and get a little mad. 

Thanks all!


----------

